# GT: Game 36- Clippers vs. Mavs 1/20



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.









Fri Jan 20
7:30 PM
TV: FSN2, NBALP
</center>


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mavs will be a real tough team to beat. Brand has to be on Dirk but since Dirk will shoot and make 3's it will force Brand out of the paint and the Clippers will lose his interior defense. Kaman should have a big games as the Mavs don't have great centers. Hopefully Mobley forgets his last game and plays good basketball, he needs to cut to the hole Maggette style.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=234983


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

we cant continue winning games without the addition of somebody to replace Corey.....


we need someone for these type of games. ....


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Sprewell to the rescue!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Starting lineups: Cassell, Mobley, Ross, Brand, Kaman vs. Terry, Griffin, Howard, Nowitzki, Diop


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley with the real tough runner.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Defensive 3 seconds on the Mavs, Mobley misses the FT. Clippers can't make these 3 sec violations FT's this year.

Cassell makes his patent jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman with the hook shot, Clips up 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman gets fouled and will shoot 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers playing poorly on the offense and now on the defense as Brand picks up the foul as Terry also makes the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Now Mobley fouls Dirk and Dirk makes the shot. :no:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley with the nice air ball, horrible shot.

Howard makes the shot and the Mavs are up 8.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley clanks an easy one.

Howard makes the 3.

Looks like a long game...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman misses but Brand grabs the rebound and does 4-5 pumps and makes it.

Griffin makes an easy one on the other side.

Dirk with a goaltend.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand makes his FT line jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

You know there is trouble when Diop scores.

Livingston throws it away and Dallas scores again.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley misses but Brand tips it in.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers down 9 and it isn't even funny how bad the Clippers are playing. Looks like everyone except Brand is asleep on the court.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston with the jumper blocker and Singleton gets it and gives it to Ewing for the layup.

Mobley with the steal and easy layup!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Singleton grabs the Brand miss and Mobley makes the tough running layup.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Mavs had had 5-6 "and 1" plays the whole game. If you foul you foul HARD.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Weasel said:


> The Mavs had had 5-6 "and 1" plays the whole game. If you foul you foul HARD.


Are you kidding me? Another "and 1".


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 1st:

Mavs 37
Clippers 21

Wheres the defense???????????


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Game over...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Sigh...

Another "and 1", the Clippers are playing pathetic ball.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox with a nice move for the basket.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I don't have any expectations in games where we play elite teams, I expect us to lose because we're not an elite team, and can't really compete with these guys especially when one of our best players is out of the lineup.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell goes in for the easy layup, Clippers down 17.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston makes a jumper after he misses 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

THe Mavs are running now and it really doesn't matter as this game looks to be over as the CLippers are down 24.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman makes the shot and gets fouled.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

They're just better than we are.

On another note, man why did we let Eddie House go?

He's the definition of instant offense.

He's a game changer, now granted he only has a certain number of games he can be that guy, but so what.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston with a steal and a bunch of misses but Clippers keep getting it back, Cassell fouled, ball goes out of bounds.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

arenas809 said:


> They're just better than we are.
> 
> On another note, man why did we let Eddie House go?
> 
> ...



Of coarse they are better. No doubt about that but the Clippers should be playing much better, you know that.

Now the Eddie House note I don't know why the Clippers traded him, it netted the Clippers Chalmers in the end. :dead:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross takes it to the hole for the layup.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman makes the shot at the buzzer.

Half:
Clippers 39
Mavs 63

Wheres the Defense? Mike Smith said it the best the Mavs are playing relaxed as if it is a pickup game and they are abusing the Clippers. The Mavs are out hustling the Clips in every aspect. There is no energy on the behalf of the Clippers.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

It's like the wind has been taken out of their sales.... (chirp chirp).


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Soon the Clippers should rest the starter.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand with the jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell now with the jumper


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell to Ross for the easy layup.


----------



## Clippinrightalong (Jan 9, 2005)

How can you guard Nowitzki?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Technical on Dunleavy and I am glad he got it as the refs screwed Singleton out of a block.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell with a real tough jumper he has 19 as the Clippers are down 19.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand with the real tough jumper.
Offensive foul on Dampier.
Brand gets fouled by Dampier on the jumper.


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Technical on Dunleavy and I am glad he got it as the refs screwed Singleton out of a block.



I actually thought that from the begining this game was being called in favor of the Mavs, with all those silly "and-one" plays. Still, there's no denying the Clippers came out flat.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Another bad call by the refs.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell knocks down his patent jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Singleton with the jump shot.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Not that thye will, but they need to cut this lead to 10 to have a chance.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand with the jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Singleton is doing a pretty good job on Dirk as he keeps on poking it away from him.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 3rd

Clippers 65
Mavs 81

The Clippers showed some life but not enough to try to close the gap.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley now hits a jumper, Clips down 14.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston to Kaman to Singleton who gets fouled and makes the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers couldn't cut it to 11 and the Dirk makes.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Oops! Butter Fingers! :curse:


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

And now this game is out of reach...Yay! :banana:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Terry gets tosed out of the game for arguing some call.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

I'd love for us to sign Terry this summer...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Shaun makes another "rookie" mistake he really hasn't looked good tonight.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

ClipOre4Life said:


> I'd love for us to sign Terry this summer...


Before the game they said that Terry really wants to re-sign with the Mavs.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman gets stripped once again, story of Kaman's game tonight.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dirk seals the deal with a real nice floating 3.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Well bleep Terry then. I wish we had someone who could shoot a 3 pter though...We really need Sprewell, he'd be an instant 15 pts off the bench with some vet leadership to boot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley with the steal and the layup.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ewing for 3.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Korolev gets fouled and makes both FT's.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox with a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Final:

Mavs 101
Clippers 81

Bad game.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Ya think?


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

My thoughts on the game at my updated blog:

http://spaces.msn.com/members/clipsandkings


----------

